# How to install a star nut?



## sing_903 (Apr 1, 2009)

Hello, everyone!

I am going to install a new star nut to my rigid fork, but I don't have a star nut setter...

So, what is the DIY method to install the star nut without using a star nut setter? 

Please help me!! :madman:


----------



## sandblast (Mar 27, 2006)

Just get an old head cap bolt, thread it into the star nut, and tap it in with a hammer. Take your time and make sure it goes in straight. Also make sure that you thread the old headset cap bolt all the way in so you have enough surface area. I forget the exact correct depth but I want to say about an inch or less.

I did this a couple weeks ago and it was easy.


----------



## Jim311 (Feb 7, 2006)

Yeah, use an old bolt and tap it into the steerer just a little. Then get a socket from your toolbox, choose one that just barely fits into the inside of the steer tube. Tap that in a little shorter than the length of the star nut bolt and you're good to go. Using the socket inside the steer tube keeps the nut flush and keeps it from getting in there at an angle.


----------



## Margaritaman (Aug 25, 2008)

$20 will get you the correct tool and if taken care of will last you a lifetime, not to mention the finger tips that will be saved.


----------



## brado1 (Oct 5, 2004)

i use an old phillips screwdriver the handle is just about the same diameter as the steerer tube. put the screwdriver through the nut, center the nut in the hole of the steerer tube and hit with a mallet or hammer till the nut is at desired depth... done a bunch of bikes using this ghetto method so yay...$20 bucks saved for beer :thumbsup:


----------



## sing_903 (Apr 1, 2009)

thanks for all replies!

btw, if I tap the star nut too deep, how can I get it out from the bottom of the steerer??

(it will be thrown into the trash bin surely~)


----------



## ferday (Jan 15, 2004)

sing_903 said:


> thanks for all replies!
> 
> btw, if I tap the star nut too deep, how can I get it out from the bottom of the steerer??
> 
> (it will be thrown into the trash bin surely~)


on some forks you can use a long screwdriver/thin metal object and ram it right through the steer tube, out the other side.

on other forks (without a large enough opening at the bottom), you have to smash the star nut until it falls apart and you can take the pieces out.


----------



## Jim311 (Feb 7, 2006)

ferday said:


> on some forks you can use a long screwdriver/thin metal object and ram it right through the steer tube, out the other side.
> 
> on other forks (without a large enough opening at the bottom), you have to smash the star nut until it falls apart and you can take the pieces out.


Not necessarily. You could get a really long top cap bolt, and put the top cap on and just tighten the bolt up, drawing the star nut up to where you want it to be.


----------



## ettore (Nov 13, 2004)

The "proper" tool can put them in wrong too; might as well save yourself $20 (+tax and shipping, likely).

I get mine in just enough that I can put a socket in there ... then put an extension on it and tap a few times; always straight (if you have a socket that is JUST a bit smaller than the head tube).


----------



## LWright (Jan 29, 2006)

How about a fully threaded 8 inch bolt that fits the star nut and a washer larger than the bottom hole in the fork.
Pull (by turning the bolt) from the bottom. With the bolt going thru the nut it should stay straight?


----------



## wv_bob (Sep 12, 2005)

Jim311 said:


> Not necessarily. You could get a really long top cap bolt, and put the top cap on and just tighten the bolt up, drawing the star nut up to where you want it to be.


If one could pull the star nut up with a bolt, it wouldn't work because it'd pull up when you're adjusting the headset.


----------



## Margaritaman (Aug 25, 2008)

ettore said:


> The "proper" tool can put them in wrong too


The tool doesn't put them in wrong, the user does.


----------



## Pisgah (Feb 24, 2006)

Buy the star nut tool. I did and it was a good investment. I have had it for a long time and used more times than originally thought. With the tool, the job is quick and easy.


----------



## ettore (Nov 13, 2004)

Margaritaman said:


> The tool doesn't put them in wrong, the user does.


By your logic, the tool doesn't actually put star nuts in either, does it? Since, you know, a tool sitting on a bench doesn't install anything. In fact, by your logic, very few tools on earth actually do ANYTHING (other than sit there collecting dust), since most of them require a user to operate them.


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

Take it down to the LBS. They can install a star nut in minutes for a few bucks.


----------



## Jim311 (Feb 7, 2006)

wv_bob said:


> If one could pull the star nut up with a bolt, it wouldn't work because it'd pull up when you're adjusting the headset.


The star nut is only designed to put a very small amount of compression force on there. With my method you can get LOTS of force to pull the star nut up, way more than you should ever be using to set the tension on the headset. That's one reason you don't ever overtighten the top cap... it pulls the star nut up and out.


----------



## sandblast (Mar 27, 2006)

Did you do it OP?


----------



## deoreo (Aug 26, 2005)

I use an IceToolz E111. I got it someplace for $9.95 works flawlessly, and will last forever.

see here:
http://www.airbomb.com/itemdesc.asp?ic=7714&eq=&Tp=&Av=


----------



## CupOfJava (Dec 1, 2008)

just buy a tool..


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

Jim311 said:


> Yeah, use an old bolt and tap it into the steerer just a little. Then get a socket from your toolbox, choose one that just barely fits into the inside of the steer tube. Tap that in a little shorter than the length of the star nut bolt and you're good to go. Using the socket inside the steer tube keeps the nut flush and keeps it from getting in there at an angle.


Hey, that's a good tip:thumbsup:

I bought a cheap star nut tool from nashbar for something like $10 and it works great, but did the top-cap-bolt trick for years. It works, but it takes a lot of patience, and one or two times it was a tad crooked, but always works. Your method sounds much better.


----------

